# PIQUA OHIO COKE BOTTLES



## lepew62 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are two coke bottles bottled in Piqua Ohio. The one on the left I found a cpl months back or so. The one on the right I found sticking out of th river bank today. The one I found today cleaned up decent with just some soap and water. I did notice a few differences. The one on the left has more pronounced embossing, sides are pleated, and it is a 6 oz bottle. The one on the right is straight sided, embossing not as pronounced, and it is a 7 oz bottle. Both are stamped LB on the bottoms. I assume the one on the right is the older of the two. They both read PI-QUA-LITY, COCA COLA BOTTLING WORKS, PIQUA . O. Let me know what ya think bottle ppl. I love to hear what the better informed have to say. Is the one on the right what is called a straight sided soda???


----------



## lepew62 (Oct 12, 2009)

a closer shot


----------



## lepew62 (Oct 12, 2009)

OOPS, the one on the right reads Piqua bottling works, not coca cola like the one on the left.


----------



## McCoke (Oct 14, 2009)

*Piqua has some fairly nice Coke bottles. Block letter logo straight-sided Coke bottles were made for other flavored beveragesfrom the 1910s to the 1950s.  Yours looks to be in the 1920-30s range.  I used to have a nice pair of PI-QUA-LITY bottles. One had an embossed Indian head on it. The other was a later version with the Indian head in ACL (painted label).   Both Coke product bottles.  Piqua also has an extremely rare amber Coke in script.  That's one I've never seen in person...just photos! Hope you find one of those!*

*Tim*


----------



## lepew62 (Oct 14, 2009)

It might be possible to find one where I look/fish. I actually fish more than look, But Sidney Ohio is just 10 miles north of Piqua. Since I have begun doing this bottle stuff a little I keep an eye out. I make a few cast, wade up a little ways, eyeing the bank for glass. Maybe I can get lucky and pull one out of dump around here. If it ever happens I will definately post it here.


----------

